# After Registering... SIGN IN!



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Quick FYI:

I keep seeing people register at the site, and then browse and post without signing in. 

*After you register you sill need to sign in!*

Also, after you register an email will be sent to the address you provided. Open the email and click on the link. This will complete your registration.

If you have any questions about registering please post them here.

Thanks!


----------



## sandy_cheers (Jan 13, 2004)

I registered but no email, what now?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I always click the box to keep e logged in. Why not? I come tot he forum a few times a day.


----------



## sandy_cheers (Jan 13, 2004)

*I"m soooooo lost ...*

I registered but recieved no email, what now ?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Are you talking about the email confirmation for your account? Did you enter a valid email address into the registration form?

I sent you another confirmation letter. Check you inbox.

If your still having problems please send me an email at: [email protected]


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey grumpy, was that question or statement?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Statement. Hence the periods


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

*registered with no memory*



Nathan said:


> Quick FYI:
> 
> I keep seeing people register at the site, and then browse and post without signing in.
> 
> ...


well, to sign in we must first remember our password huh??? orto


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I just sent you a password reminder orto... check your email and let me know if that doesn't work.

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If you try to log in with no, or the wrong, password; you will be given a link that sends you your password.


----------

